# good economical fishfinder for small lakes, nimi moggy?



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

Any help would be greatly appreciated as I am shopping around, would love to hear from others to help make a wise choice. Thank you guys.


----------



## RushCreekAngler (Jan 19, 2011)

I Purchased a Humminbird 561 this year. Just had it out for the first time yesterday. So far I'm pleased with it ( it is my first graphing type sounder - it replaced my old Humminbird Super-60 flasher unit from the 80's).
The 561 is a new unit for this year.
It's going for $150 at bass pro. It has dual beam plus and switchfire which was usually on their models going for $200+. It does not have all the advanced features (down imaging, gps, color) but seems to be a good value for the price.


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

thank you Rush. I've been eyeballin that one but haven't seen any reviews on it. Thank you for your info.


----------



## JohnD (Sep 11, 2007)

rushcreek, do you still have the flasher? Interested in selling it? There are times I wish i still had a flasher.


----------



## RushCreekAngler (Jan 19, 2011)

Planning to keep it for now. I have only used the new one at slow speed, I might hook up the flasher for faster speeds ( still not that fast with a 7.5hp)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mymaria (Mar 21, 2012)

I replaced my Humminbird last year with a Lawrance HDS 7. Worst mistake. I don't know what Lawrance is doing but I don't think they make fish finders like they use to be known for. Humminbird makes several models for a reasonable price. Dont make the $1200 mistake like me. I would stick with Humminbird. Or if you want I will give you a heck of a deal on a HDS 7 so I can go back the Humminbird.lol


----------



## juicebox (Apr 22, 2008)

I have a eagle fishmark 320 I'd let you have for 100 bucks. works good, black and white unit that came with the boat i just got. i have a eagle fishelite 640 color unit that i've been very pleased with. i bought it two years ago.


----------



## RushCreekAngler (Jan 19, 2011)

What sold me on the humminbirds was their support ( I will admit, this was from the original humminbird, before they were purchased by johnson). My transducer went bad. Got a new one at no charge ( it was several years old at the time.). At that time they had a lifetime warrenty

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

Sorry I didn't reply Juicebox, I've been away for a few days. Ended up picking up a hummingbird. But thank you for your reply and offer, as I have heard good things about the eagles too. Thanks to all who replied!!


----------

